# Question for the old timers....



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

So I was on a FB group and we were talking bloodlines with the wonderful Schoolboy Lives (I can't recall his real name) and I showed him Banshee's ped. He said he liked it and referred to it as an "old rugged" cross, to my understanding that means Colby to anything that works. Now obviously that's going way far back in the ped cuz I know there's no Colby up close. I always refer to her as Red boy/Jocko with a lil bit of Eli. But Schoolboy also said there's also more Red boy than Jocko. Any thoughts on this? I wanna learn darn it!

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=438722


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

its probably like 55/45 rbj ... just kinda scrolled in through a bit. I see a good tight batch of tacoma jack (jacksons) .. In noble john theres more jocko, but in the reeds theres more redboy just shimmed in real good. You have close to a 50.50 dog but its more rb than jocko.. now alot of times I like to count the parents of them instead because many times siblings and half siblings were used  theres some of that as well just didnt really break it down. Trying to hurry so I can start dinner


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

if he considers redboy colby and jocko (tudors ******) Dibo dog ... then in his mind its just that. colby X tudors (dibo) by another name.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

that dog is loaded up with red boy, the good stuff,

go back upstream from 'mr burns' ALL those dogs i'm familiar with,

one of the best would be 'gainey's JR' that was gr, ch. yellows' littermate brother.

but he was owned by a private person, but they say he was better than his brother.

look at cottinghams boomer, that was their foundation dog.

plenty of 'fantastic dogs' in that pedigree


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

You know I spotted the cottinhamg right off, all that yellow, seen that gainey dog, just now after readin your post, ... your absolutely right Loaded.... There are ALOT of good dogs inthere.. 

@ Odin's * I didnt know you had that I thought you got one of her X's.. Hell.. bring her when ya'll come up


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> So I was on a FB group and we were talking bloodlines with the wonderful Schoolboy Lives (I can't recall his real name) and I showed him Banshee's ped. He said he liked it and referred to it as an "old rugged" cross, to my understanding that means Colby to anything that works. Now obviously that's going way far back in the ped cuz I know there's no Colby up close. I always refer to her as Red boy/Jocko with a lil bit of Eli. But Schoolboy also said there's also more Red boy than Jocko. Any thoughts on this? I wanna learn darn it!
> 
> [


 He's exactly correct , and listen to ever word you get out of Richard , every word.

Nice out on the Boudreaux stuff in there. Follow your ped backwardsevery time you see Yellow you'll find Red Boy- Jocko through Yellow John , every time see Voyles it'll go back through Yellow John , the Burns dog Captain D leads to the same place and a buncha other Redboy dogs including Cottingham through Boomer and thence to N.C. Rose.

And every time you see Jocko in that ped you can go back to Cables Fang , who lost to Red Boy himself.

As for the Schoolboy , one of the Best in the West and pretty much highly respected everywhere , been there , done that and a walking talking encyclopedia on the dogs.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Foundation, foundation, foundation...

Colby and OFRN... Virtually anything you can think of goes back to those two.

You don't have to trace frs to see the influence, the name maybe but not the genetics.

Old Rugged.. no cur,.no wash it works it works it doesn't the hell with it.

Foundation is EVERYTHING, core to build on and sturdy and strong enough.. it shows decades later.

How it SHOULD be.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ^^^^^^ last few


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

By the way , as per what went on in the other thread , Schoolboy was another one who had some Jeep dogs with..........wait for it...........

Red Boy or Rascal crossed in along with again Miss Rage. The below dog put one hell of a lot of good dogs on the ground. Dog eventually end up with Raging Bull in N.Y.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [9157] :: DUNLAVY'S (SCHOOLBOY'S) BIG RED 1XW, 1XGL

Great bitchs he got bred to

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [671] :: TRISTANI'S GAME JANE (3XW)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [10550] :: ENE'S PIRAHNA

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [165185] :: MFK BULLDOG'S MS CRUNCHTIME

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [12097] :: G&G'S DUSTY


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> if he considers redboy colby and jocko (tudors ******) Dibo dog ... then in his mind its just that. colby X tudors (dibo) by another name.


Redboy...Colby? or OFRN? LOL


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Jocko is oFRN primarily so that wouldnt be a cross would it?? but when crossed redboy into any [] strain ofrn type dogs through carver, boudreaux, tudor, hammond, OFRN, like with jocko produce some hell fire. As far as I can tell it breeds much like loposay [] true colby ...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

OldDog said:


> By the way , as per what went on in the other thread , Schoolboy was another one who had some Jeep dogs with..........wait for it...........
> 
> Red Boy or Rascal crossed in along with again Miss Rage. The below dog put one hell of a lot of good dogs on the ground. Dog eventually end up with Raging Bull in N.Y.
> 
> ...


ene pirahna and dunlavys big red turn in as an out in the 1/4 of lonzo in my current stock .. through Hoagie. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [129856] :: J.B.'S BOZZ HOG

through sorrells aka red rose's sinder : ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [75573] :: *RED ROSE'S SINDER**

thats school boy??? I always like that lil batch of dogs even if Im not much on jeep and I love the intro Ol dog.. LOL

Hoagie is sire to my dog Fitz, who is sire of this litter*


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

surfer said:


> that dog is loaded up with red boy, the good stuff,
> 
> go back upstream from 'mr burns' ALL those dogs i'm familiar with,
> 
> ...


Thanks Surfer! i know ur a big red boy fan so if u like her then thats a good sign for me. 



Firehazard said:


> You know I spotted the cottinhamg right off, all that yellow, seen that gainey dog, just now after readin your post, ... your absolutely right Loaded.... There are ALOT of good dogs inthere..
> 
> @ Odin's * I didnt know you had that I thought you got one of her X's.. Hell.. bring her when ya'll come up


haha nope. Banshee aint watered down at all. just like Crixus and Xena that u met last time. but they were only half Siren, Banshee is 3/4 Siren.  and yes! we need to work on getting back up ur way!



OldDog said:


> He's exactly correct , and listen to ever word you get out of Richard , every word.
> 
> Nice out on the Boudreaux stuff in there. Follow your ped backwardsevery time you see Yellow you'll find Red Boy- Jocko through Yellow John , every time see Voyles it'll go back through Yellow John , the Burns dog Captain D leads to the same place and a buncha other Redboy dogs including Cottingham through Boomer and thence to N.C. Rose.
> 
> ...


i've heard u talk about CA before so i figured that u would know who Schoolboy was. the ADBA show in Vegas this past april was when i picked up Banshee from her breeder (Performance Knls Lisa Berry) and i saw her talk to Schoolboy a lil bit while i was there. that was before i knew who he was. i wish i would talked to him more. im friends with him on FB and been thinkin bout registering Banshee thru his APDR... still on the fence about it... but im sure that i will be able to talk to him in person in the near future.



OldDog said:


> By the way , as per what went on in the other thread , Schoolboy was another one who had some Jeep dogs with..........wait for it...........
> 
> Red Boy or Rascal crossed in along with again Miss Rage. The below dog put one hell of a lot of good dogs on the ground. Dog eventually end up with Raging Bull in N.Y.
> 
> ...


i like those Jeep/Redboy dogs!!!

and thank u all for ur responses!!! it makes me smile to know so much about Banshee's history, i still have a lot more to learn but i love hearing it from y'all instead of reading it from an unknown source. i am very proud to call this girl mine... she is a very drivey, and wonderful girl.... i know she will make me and her breeder proud, thats for darn sure!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Richard is an awesome guy and I have the privileged of talking to him now and again by phone. We are working with the APDR so we run into each other a lot. He is full of knowledge and just about the nicest person you would meet! Nice looking ped you got there


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

performanceknls said:


> Richard is an awesome guy and I have the privileged of talking to him now and again by phone. We are working with the APDR so we run into each other a lot. He is full of knowledge and just about the nicest person you would meet! Nice looking ped you got there


Haha! Thanks! I got her from this amazing breeder who has performance dogs that are just awesome lol 

But seriously Lisa. Thank u from the bottom of my heart for giving me the chance to own such a great girl!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

And one more pic, cuz I can. Lol. Too bad she moved that front paw right before the pic. Lol


----------

